# What brand of tire are these ?



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

:thinking:


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Interco Black Mamba Tires


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

thnks man i just ran across this pic on google, they look crazy :rockn:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup those r sick. We has a few threads on them of what we all thought of them.

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

u happen to recall the exact thread ?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9773&highlight=mumba


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks big d. Im on my phone so I didn't get a chance to search till now but u beat me to it

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thnks Byrd and Big D :You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Dont really know much about them but they look gnarly. My mudwisers (mudlites) look like drag slicks compared to them. :thinking:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

yea they look bada**, lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

bigdigger1527 said:


> Thnks Byrd and Big D :You_Rock_Emoticon:


No worries. I just remembered the thread because that tire is unmistakable.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

ya it is a bad looking tire would love to have some one day but found some silverbacks on E-bay I could not pass up on


----------



## chadsmxz (Jan 11, 2011)

black mambas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9773&highlight=mumba


^ Yep


----------

